# Red Acnee type bumps



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

I used search, and found sevral Threads, but Diamonds seem Different. They are Small ,like tiny Acknee, However my Old dogs had Acnee and it was only on there Chin, this is spreading everywhere.Started on Belly, then Chest to neck, to face, now back. called and I have a Apt @ Vet Fri morning. I gave benadryl last night, and again this Morning. I havent Changed anything. Nutro puppy lamb and Rice is what they eat. Bedding is Dog Beds, and i havent washed them in 2 wks so i dont think Detergent,becuse i wash them every 2 wks and never had thois prob before unless its Just Developing. The ONLY thing i have Done is given her a Bath 4 days ago. I Bought Dog shampoo from Pets mart, some Oatmeal type shampoo. But again she had one of these Baths when she came home 2 mos ago and No prob. So IDK. You can see the Bumps because it LOOKS like missing hair because of the Way her fur is Lifted, The Hair Really ISNT missing, Its just the angle of the Bump and the way the fur is Effected. As you all know im familure with mange etc, from working at the Humane socity, and its Nothing like that. I sure Hope She isnt going to have Bad Alergies !!!!!!!!

UPDATE, New Vet Apt for today, Plus I remembered I gave her Orange Juice 4 days ago when i thought i needed to adjust PH . Maybe JUICE ???


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Put some Aveeno Oatmeal Complex to relieve any itching and it will help heal it up. Let us know what the vet says. Doesn't look like anything serious though. Possibly contact/food allergy.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Put some Aveeno Oatmeal Complex to relieve any itching and it will help heal it up. Let us know what the vet says. Doesn't look like anything serious though. Possibly contact/food allergy.


OK ATL .One of them is the size of a Nickle, It looks just like a Ingrown that gets really Irated if ya dont get them out... Weird ..its all the way to her Front Arm pits now. i can tell she isnt happy bout it, No itching, but she's not excited, maybe the benadry 2 !!
Ill give a Update, Apointment at 10;00..1.5 hrs away ;(
ltr


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, looks like a Alergy like we thought. To what IDK, he said maybe DRY skin from winter ??? She did spend HRS outside with me 2 days ago, She loves the Snow, she runs for hrs and never gets cold, lol..Anyway, 21 days of Prednizone cause it's so bad and Spreading.. Should be fine.


----------



## capt.cobb (Mar 9, 2011)

*Fireants?*

Fire ants can and do make bumps like that. If the dog lays down around an ant hill even for a few seconds, they can be bitten many times. Just a thought... it happened to one of my dogs at the park. Check your yard for little ant hills, if you see any put some Andro type bait out for them, kills the queen.
Then again, after reading that you are in the snow, probably not fire ants.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Did the vet say it was puppy pyoderma? Im not a vet but was a vet tech and chances are it is pyoderma not an allergy. Thats what it looked like when i had a pup that had it. There skin is very sensitive as babies and pyoderma can happen if they are laying in dirty or damp bedding. Please don't take that personal because I had a shepard/husky mix that had it as a pup and he never layed in dirty or damp bedding either. I noticed my Bella has gotten a little irritated from being out in snow on her belly to. I seen a few little bumps here and there but they are usually gone the next day. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

insect bites, mites, louse, or a skin parasite infection like amoebas .. Thanks FOR THE PIC!.. but if those are full of pus then I gotta lean toward an amoeba skin infection or planaria something like that.. Usually dogs get that from eating something or drinking water infected is the number 1 cause outside of puppies in conatminated environments, (where they come from)


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, well im Clueless  Thats why i made a Vet apointment and called back to get in this morning, _*So i Hope the Predizone fixes it*_, Nobody mentioned the Meds, what do you think about that ? We had a storm a couple days ago, 20" of snow ontop of what we had, so as far as the Pesky Criter's ,There are none. In the house Ive never had a Problem and IDK where they would come from if we have them, Since nobody comes here w/animals, and the Dogs havent even been to are Class yet, Sundays are first course w/out K-9 Sheriffs Deputy. So anyway, i guess will see how it clears, As far as the water etc..IDK, wouldnt all the dogs be Infected if it was the water, or are you sayin some may be more supseptible than others......


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yes,, you would be too, the reality is we are impacted by these things as we grow and most of which stay in our body or get pushed out with the rest of the toxins.. without us ever knowing.

I had a couple of pups that I studded my dog out for, and month or two after I brought them home they had amoeba outbreak, from their keep before me as well as planaria worms and what not. Its wintertime so grass allergies is out the question it has to be some sort of pest external or internal.. Amoeba infections start on chin and belly just as you describe and they are red then get pus filled.. Vet appt was the best call. Best of wishes to ya.. 

Man dude your at least my age so I know you've been subjected to old school way of life, I aint got time to bleed I gotta work type lifestyle.. SO we wouldnt know it for years or until we finally went to the doc.. 80% of people in this country have internal parasites and dont know  Live our whole lives and blame it on indigestion, LOL my wheel in my head is spinnin now, so I gotta take time to :flush: LOL

I had a bag full of meds for 4wks can tell you what all was in there but prednisone(steriod) was one, and had a liquid for the infection and a liquid for the heart, it was a mess.. I hope thats that the case for you..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Google puppy pyoderma and see if it compares to your girls issue. It is common in puppies which is why im thinking it maybe that. Affects pups ranging from 3-6 months of age.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

THIS IS RIPPED from another site ... but its written by a DVM

Pyoderma in Dogs: MyPetED Veterinarian Tips on Dog Skin Infection

The Merck/Merial Manual of Pet Health - Google Books

Amoeba is a protozoan and a form of many protozoal skin infections.. 
Protozoal infections are disorders caused by a variety of different organisms affecting multiple systems, causing a variety of many different signs and diseases.

General Causes

• Giardiasis caused by Giardia species

• Trichomoniasis caused by Pentatrichomonas hominis

• Amebiasis caused by Entamoeba histolytica

• Balantidiasis caused by Balantidium coli

• Coccidiosis caused by Cystoisospora (most commonly)

• Cryptosporidiosis caused by Cryptosporidium parvum

• Toxoplasmosis caused by Toxoplasma gondii

• Acanthamebiasis caused by Acanthamoeba species

• Babesiosis caused by Babesia species

• Cytauxzoonosis caused by Cytauxzoon felis

• Leishmaniasis caused by Leishmania species

• Trypanosomiasis caused by Trypanosoma cruzi

• Hepatozoonosis caused by Hepatozoon canis

• Encephalitozoonosis caused by Encephalitozoon cuniculi


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> THIS IS RIPPED from another site ... but its written by a DVM
> 
> Pyoderma in Dogs: MyPetED Veterinarian Tips on Dog Skin Infection
> 
> ...


:goodpost: thanks for posting the info on pyoderma. I'm on my phone so I couldn't copy and paste what I wanted to.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If it's a bacteria infection of the skin cephalexin and a good anti-bacterial shampoo will take care of it. It could very well be Pyoderma. A simple skin scrapping will rule it in or out. Otherwise you could treat at home as a skin/bacterial infection with fish flex 250mg 2-3 times a day and bath 2-3 times a week using an anti-bacterial shampoo and administer benadryl as needed for the itching. Have you treated your dogs for fleas? Because Pyoderma can result as a secondary infection caused by flea bite allergies. Just making sure you have taken care of any flea issues that may have been an issue.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodposting: SADIE!!! 

oh for sure BluenoseBella; I hear ya, I just happened to have that info handy on my desk so I googled the key words on the Merks and out of my chart for common dog diseases and parasites.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

OK thats alot of Info, hahaha..i gotta sit down for a Sec. IDK why but this Vet checked stool (I brought it in just incase) Came up Clean, he did not do a Scraping, but looked at it and said (Its a simple Skin alergy) he said could be the Heat (I have forced Air) getting to her.. Heck IDK, it sounded funny to me, he's a Great OLD SCHool vet, 72 yrs old Healthy Big Ole Boy, loves Dogs, and has been in Biz for like 30 yrs...Anyway, Let me go threw all your Info, and try One thing at a time so i can see if One thing In perticular is working. Although it might be hard to tell While On the steroid.
I checked ROCKY and CRUSH, they are A-OK, so IDK...I did Notice that Diamond has been Chewing a ROSE Bush outback, she dug it up from under the snow...Im not sure about that but i do know some Plants are NO NO"s...I'll keep ya's posted and check out the Link ya Sent Fire.

Oh yeah, as far as Flee's, i React AWFULE, i one got Bites on a farm and broke out terrible, So im pretty sure we dont have any, No other Dogs or kids/wife etc are having any effects of bites so far....
And yeah FH, I'm old school hard workin guy, 35 yrs old, Blacktop pavin all summer in 90-100 Degrees standing on Fresh Top that comes at 325F, no time for nothin but Blood & sweat , No Tears..lol


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW !! Pyoderma sounds like what she HAS Except for the Puss Part!!! The Locations are all On, the way it raises the hair and all that, The Differance is that hers are IRATED looking like if you squeezed a bump on your skin and Blood came to the Sirface ...I now can feel them Covering her Body just from Petting her, her face looks like my OLD boy thats Scared up from bite Marks because of the Thined hair look of raised bumps...Anyway, im gettin shampoo and Doin the Prednizone,I wish he would of done a Skin scrape incase she needs Antibiotics...ill try what i can first, if needed ill go Back


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If he doesnt give you antibiotics try feed stores, usually have amoxicillan for livestock. Sadie steered you right..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Any form of itching can cause a secondary skin infection and quickly. I would start the dog on a round of antibiotics anyway that's just me. Fish Flex is off market non-prescription Cephalexin for fish tanks it's the EXACT same thing prescribed by the vet. Many of us have used it for years it's much easier than spending money for an office visit just to get a written prescription. Cephalexin is by far the best anti-biotic to treat skin infections. You can get it on Amazon.com link below.

Amazon.com: Fish Flex (Cephalexin) 250mg, 100 Capsules: Kitchen & Dining

And Dosage Info for your records....

Cephalexin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

TY Sadie !! Your the Bomb, I appreciate you taking your time out to help us..I'll do Just that and order some ! :hug:

Fire TY, I do beleive this is a infection , small but still i dont want her getting worse !!!!!!!!!!!! I read that a scratch can be enough to allow bacteria in, and her Belly was ALL Scratche!d from these pups ruff housin, I bet it had somthing to do with it, espessially because thats where the First Bumps were !


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Your welcome; Sounds like you got a handle on it.. Handle ya business :clap: Love great APBT owners as much I do APBTs, so thank you as well sir


----------

